# SuperSix with Chorus upgrade



## ChrisVCR05 (May 9, 2011)

Finally did it... upgraded my SuperSix 5 to full Chorus 11spd and Zonda wheels with tubeless tires.


----------



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

i am jealous


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

I dig the matching Speedplay's


----------



## cobra5514 (Aug 10, 2012)

That looks awesome.


----------



## ChrisVCR05 (May 9, 2011)

First ride today and it was fantastic, quiet and very smooth. So much better than anything Shimano I have ridden. I did not realize how much I would use the Ultra-Shift "3 cog shifting". I am now a true tubeless convert for the road, the ride was amazing at 85psi.


----------



## chuy (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks great!!! How much did you spend on the group set?


----------



## hawkhero (Mar 28, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Got the frame and built it up with chorus grouppo (back up bike)


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

ChrisVCR05 said:


> First ride today and it was fantastic, quiet and very smooth. So much better than anything Shimano I have ridden. I did not realize how much I would use the Ultra-Shift "3 cog shifting". I am now a true tubeless convert for the road, the ride was amazing at 85psi.


How would you compare the Chorus with DA,I was gonna go Chorus on a build Im doin on a Merckx I have just got,I havent had Campy stuff since it came out years ago & recently tried the EPS & loved everything but the $,Im runnin DA 7900 on my Caad 10 I got last summer & have 7800 on my others,so how would you compare it to DA stuff?


----------



## Hpag05 (Apr 30, 2012)

chrisvcr05 said:


> finally did it... Upgraded my supersix 5 to full chorus 11spd and zonda wheels with tubeless tires.





s e x y


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

ChrisVCR05 said:


> Finally did it... upgraded my SuperSix 5 to full Chorus 11spd and Zonda wheels with tubeless tires.



Very, very nice  :thumbsup: !


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

beautiful bike - full Campy


----------



## ChrisVCR05 (May 9, 2011)

vette said:


> How would you compare the Chorus with DA,I was gonna go Chorus on a build Im doin on a Merckx I have just got,I havent had Campy stuff since it came out years ago & recently tried the EPS & loved everything but the $,Im runnin DA 7900 on my Caad 10 I got last summer & have 7800 on my others,so how would you compare it to DA stuff?


I am sure a new fresh-built DA bike would be great. I have enjoyed the change from always having Shimano and especially like the feel of the hoods and the very "mechanical" feel of the shifting. Braking also is very strong with excellent modulation.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

All you need now is a SISL crankset.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm surprised that no one has given you grief for posting a picture with your chain on the small ring. :lol:


----------



## ChrisVCR05 (May 9, 2011)

mpre53 said:


> I'm surprised that no one has given you grief for posting a picture with your chain on the small ring. :lol:


Ha, very true! Though... with this semi compact 36-52 setup, I actually use the small ring much more than I used to. Actually, I make better use of all the gear range now.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

ChrisVCR05 said:


> Ha, very true! Though... with this semi compact 36-52 setup, I actually use the small ring much more than I used to. *Actually, I make better use of all the gear range now.*


This is why I'm thinking of going to a compact crankset 50/34; To be able to use most of the cassette's gears more often


I don't think I'll ever use nor need 53/11, 12, 13 gears on the flats primarily because I don't race. 

50/34 crankset puts me right in the middle of a 11/23 cassette where I'll have the enjoyment of moving up or down the cassette one tooth at a time!


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

And I was thinking of going to a 52/36 because I hardly ever use my 34.

Living in rolling hill country, I can handle most anything on the 50. No long climbs, so I don't see being cross-chained in my 50/25 to be that big a deal for the short hills I have.

Anyway, sorry for the hijack.


----------



## jmpsmash (Jun 22, 2009)

sorry to bringing back an old thread.

how much does the Supersix weigh with Chorus 11? I am about to build up a similar one.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

jmpsmash said:


> sorry to bringing back an old thread.
> 
> how much does the Supersix weigh with Chorus 11? I am about to build up a similar one.


It depends on the frame size, wheels and all the other components that you decide to you use. 
If you search the web, you might be able to find the weight of the Chorus and Shimano groupsets so you can compare.


----------

